# how do you get this hairstyle?



## curiousgeorgina (May 6, 2016)

hi everyone, i'm new here.

i came across this picture and i love how her curls look,

my hair is kind of flat and i want to achieve these curls, does anyone know what hairstyling took she used?

did she curl inward or outward?







i have tried to curl my hair many times, and it's quite difficult for me to achieve big voluminous curls, i usually use these two items, is it possible to achieve the same look with these?


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Sep 7, 2016)

I naturally have that kind of hair so I'm not sure. The left side looks like she did it inward while the right one, outward. A mix, prolly.


----------



## Emily44 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello,

Here is the my favorite hairstyles : 

https://www.causesandtreatment.com/2019/06/14/braid-hairstyles-the-most-beautiful-styles-for-short-hair/

https://www.causesandtreatment.com/2019/06/13/10-cool-women-hairstyles-that-inspire-your-look/

https://www.causesandtreatment.com/2019/06/12/beautiful-medium-length-hairstyles-for-women-of-all-ages/


----------

